# Heading For Lake Skinner - Ca



## California Jim

Our monthly outing with Kids @ Heart is meeting at Lake Skinner in So. Cal. this weekend. They have a nice developed campground with full hook-ups. Skinner is a great fishing lake, particularly for Striped Bass (39 pounders!).

After getting so much rain we have contemplated building an ark!, we are very pleased that the weather this week will get back into the 70's and this weekend looks to be very sunny

Lake Skinner


----------



## mswalt

Jim,

Have a great trip! action 
I'm glad the weather's going to clear up for ya.

Mark


----------



## California Jim

By the way, we had a great time with the Kids group and were blessed with the most beautiful sunset. Here was the view from our campsite:


----------



## BigBadBrain

Now THAT's a sunset!

Nice picture! Glad you had a good time.


----------

